
Knights Hospitaller, 'accidentally' became major European air power - vinnyglennon
https://twitter.com/garius/status/1151832864494903296?s=08
======
tschwimmer
Metapoint: I could not imagine a worse format for this than a series of
tweets. It's like an anti-usecase.

~~~
gumby
Like trying to read a book with each sentence on its own page.

Consolidated, so slightly better:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1151832864494903296.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1151832864494903296.html)

